

Tesla Model S Is Ranked Best Overall Car by Consumer Reports - shill
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-02-25/tesla-model-s-is-ranked-best-overall-car-by-consumer-reports

======
Tloewald
It's kind of interesting to consider how the Tesla would have been reviewed by
Consumer Reports were it an Apple product. Too expensive, incompatible with
gasoline, short-ranged.

It would either get placed in its own category, or simply downgraded because
it didn't have a gas tank.

~~~
tootie
I know you're being glib, but that isn't really accurate. Tesla is compatible
with electricity and roads and the report is based solely on road tests,
reliability and safety. Cost is not a consideration in this result.

